# Fire truck and Coyotes



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am walking out to let the dogs out into their outside pens till I go out after breakfast to walk them. I am about half way there when I hear the fire truck turn the corner a mile and a half away. As it crosses the cross road a half mile away my dogs start their it hurts our hearing whining and howling. 

Then the coyotes in the woods back behind us let loose with their howling and whining.


So now I know they are still back there and make a note to my self to see if any of the guys want to come this evening and give it a try.

Tom told us that he isn’t buying summer fur unless it has a reddish color as that is what is being bought by the parka maker.



Make several calls and about all my favorite stand bys are busy, till I come to Mike. He is ready to come and see if we can collect some coyotes but I have to go fishing with him on the bay soon or the river some night. I agree to take him up on the river fishing trip soon as I have a hankering for some fresh fish.


We arrange for him to arrive around 7:00 so we will have almost two hours for day lite before dark to get set up, let the woods calm down then start calling the last 45 minutes of the day.

I spent the rest of the day making sure the batteries in the caller are up to snuff. Even took the Swift out to my range and poped 3 rounds off at my bottle cap, Nailed it.


Mike arrived at 6:30 all geeked up and ready to see my woods for the first time. I try to ungeek him telling him that as we walk the ridge back you can see all of my woods since it is mature Oaks, Cherry’s and some Maples plus a few Bass woods. There are a couple places where you can stand on the ridge and even see across the new property to the horse pasture fence.


Now we can silently slip into the woods and figure out where we will set ups the callers, decoys and where we will wait.

We chose to drop the callers, decoys off just up the hill from the creek crossing then walk back to a clump of oaks with big bases where we can see across to the horse pasture fence and it is fairly open along the creek.


We ran the callers 30 minutes with out seeing any thing except a doe with twins across the way. I started putting my things together to leave and Mike signed wait another 10 minutes. 

We could have left at the 30 minute mark as nothing showed in the extra 10 minutes.

Mike said later he though the coyotes may have been hesitant to come in to the woods as open as they are and my walking the dogs there leaves a lot of scent.


Could be right but we have had them run in several times before.


 Al


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I had no idea a fur buyer would buy summer fur?

I call with a mouth call and have experienced a lot of hunts like the one you describe. but then the next time you go out one runs rite up on you after 3 seconds of calling ha!

I once saw a report of a study done in the Carolinas I think. wildlife bioligists captured pregnant does and inserted some kind of a tracking device that was ejected at birthing time.

they claimed over 60% of fawns were killed by coyotes. that's a lot of future venison dinners eaten by mangy yodel dogs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our buyer was buying summer fur as long as the hair was tight to the hide. But for some reason he came back from his last fur auction in Canada and said the buyers didn't want summer fur unless it had a reddish tint to it.

We use E callers ICO TEC for the most part and have experinced the coyotes you know are there not coming in to the Decoys. Drive a couple miles around the block and they will come in almost as fast as you turn the decoys on. there strange critters.

Killing fawns is what got us to hunting them, then we got on a farmers grape vine. We get calls from all over southeastern Michigan to come take care of problem coyotes.


 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I enjoy your hunt stories!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you.

 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

U need a sirene call to let u know if they are out and a general location????
I enjoy the hunt stories also.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> I once saw a report of a study done in the Carolinas I think. wildlife bioligists captured pregnant does and inserted some kind of a tracking device that was ejected at birthing time.
> 
> they claimed over 60% of fawns were killed by coyotes. that's a lot of future venison dinners eaten by mangy yodel dogs.


 And that right there seems like a really good reason make a coyote protected species

Did the study find anyway to make coyotes more effective?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

American Stand, you are doing your stirring the pot gambit again. Bubble Bubble Toil and Trouble.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I am a farmer who loses a lot of income to deer. They really like corn and believe me there are a lot of corn fed deer around here !
I have neighbors lose a lot of car damage to dear. I would much rather have coyotes then deer 
I also belong to a certain people that supposed to truly hate coyotes and that is Shepard’s. 
Weirdly enough I’ve had a lot of trouble with dogs while raising sheep I’ve not had much with coyotes. 
I was also raised if you’re not gonna eat it don’t shoot it unless it threatens you and then eat it afterwards. 
I’m just never understood why people want to shoot him a harmless coyote that they don’t eat. 
But at least the op is actively researching a pelt market for summer shot coyotes. I have to give him a couple attaboys for that even if I don’t understand the rest of his motivation .

Now if he wanted to come down here and hunt muskrat we could all agree on that!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well we as a group do eat Coyote and I have posted that before. 
Love cry baby farmers (Michigan) whineing about all the damage deer to crops and then post their land so people can't hunt deer on it. When people stop and ask permission they are told No my brother is going to hunt here or if yopu pay a access fee of several hundred dollars you can hunt here.

Same with the deer damage on cars and trucks. If the Jerks would slow down and drive at a sane safe speed and shut there cell phones off there would be 2/3's less deer car/truck crashes. Driveing at a safe sane speed allows them to search the ditches ahead for deer.


Po boy we do have sirens calls on our callers but in this case I heard them earlier in the day so pretty much knew where they were.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My sales of hunting rights seems to be very close to the amount of damage the deer do. A few years back near Morrison Ville Illinois a state record non-typical white tail deer was shot on a nursery farm 

They have always encouraged hunting there because of the damage done by deer and rabbits.

I was talking with the owner recently and he said after the record was shot there the offers for hunting rights got so high that they had to accept them and they stayed high for about five years but he is now back to the stage where if you ask he will grant.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Well we as a group do eat Coyote and I have posted that before.
> Love cry baby farmers (Michigan) whineing about all the damage deer to crops and then post their land so people can't hunt deer on it. When people stop and ask permission they are told No my brother is going to hunt here or if yopu pay a access fee of several hundred dollars you can hunt here.
> 
> Same with the deer damage on cars and trucks. If the Jerks would slow down and drive at a sane safe speed and shut there cell phones off there would be 2/3's less deer car/truck crashes. Driveing at a safe sane speed allows them to search the ditches ahead for deer.
> ...


Not a cry Baby Rancher, but no one hunts on my land unless kin or close friends I can trust not to shoot at the house, shoot one of the kids, DW, dogs, horses, my bull, cattle or hogs or leave a ton of trash on our land... full stop period.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Do they climb 6 ft chain link as in dog kennels? I put in doggy door to an outside 6ft high kennel. Any way the coyotes are around I heard them the last few nights. I locked the dogs in over night. Do I need to do that? Other than keeping my dog quite. Cause once the coyote started barking then my dogs stood out in the kennel barking back.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m not sure just six feet of fence would stop a determined canine.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure if a coyote would climb a 6' chain link fence, but they could if they wanted to.
I would keep the dogs inside at night my self.

I would also ask around for some body who hunts coyotes or traps them. They don't seem to hang around once their numbers dewindle a bit.

Here I think they thin the easy game out then move on for a while in a circuit it seems.

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My BIL hunts coyotes. He started years ago as a favor to a farmer, and over time has become well known enough that he has a slew of farms that he hunts on. It is a favor to them and enjoyable to him. He uses a 243 Savage model 110 and will stalk, use a blind or whatever means with a passion.
Yes, he says once he cuts their numbers down, they tend to migrate out of the area, which just means new packs will drift in.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I guess I’m an advocate of peaceful coexistence


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That would work except the coyotes are far from peaceful. Eat all the wild bunnie rabbits, yappy dogs and pet and barn cats, chickens, lambs calves both beef and dairy, and just all around pest to have around.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

They sure seem to act different up where you’re at ,maybe you shut all the peaceful ones?


----------

